# in Sachen Smilies..



## blubber (3. März 2002)

Hi,

gleich vorneweg, ich weiss net, ob meine Frage zu 100% in dieses Forum passt, aber was "besseres" konnt ich net finden.

Also, ich such verschiedene smilies mit selben farbton. Sprich, einfach die bekannten smilies wie sie hier z.B. sind, jedoch meinetwegen alle im grünlook, oder blau oder so. Da gibts doch bestimmt seiten, die solche Smilies anbieten.

Kennt jemand ein paar gute "Quellen" ?

bye


----------



## schneeWITCHen (3. März 2002)

wacken-forum
http://www.wacken-open-air.de


----------



## blubber (3. März 2002)

*wacken?*

öhm, wat soll ich damit?


----------



## braindad (3. März 2002)

ganz einfach: in >>diesem faq abschnitt<< sind gelbe smilies abgebildet => anklicken und kopieren. im nächsten forum findest du dann villeicht blaue, dann grüne usw 

ich hatte bei google mal gesucht, aber nix verwertbares gefunden. veilleicht auch nur den falschen search string benutzt. wer weiß. jedenfalls empfehle ich dir hiermit google


----------



## SirNeo (4. März 2002)

Und wenn du nicht alle Fraben finden solltest, kannst du auch eine Farbe nehmen und die dann per Fotoshop oder anderen einfärben.


----------



## blubber (4. März 2002)

*hmm*

in Photoshop einfach umfärben ist nicht so einfach wie sichs anhört. Wenn du dir so ein Smilie mal stark vergrößert anschaust, wirst merken, dass es nicht einfarbig ist, sondern viele dunkeltöne enthält.
bye

*edit*

..und ausserdem sind die gifs ja meist animiert 

P.S. ich such bevorzugt orange smilies wie auf tutorialzone.de


----------



## braindad (4. März 2002)

törlich ist umfärben leicht: du sollst ja nicht mit dem fullwerkzeug oder dem paintbrush umfärben. du solltest hingegen eher das "farbton/sättigungs" tool benutzen > strg+u. haken an "färben" setzen und fröhlich die farbe anpassen...


----------



## blubber (4. März 2002)

*hmmm*

und bei animierten gifs?


----------



## braindad (4. März 2002)

bei animierten gifs besorgst du dir ganz einfach ein gif programm, öffnest das gif, speicherst die einzelnen bilder (gifs sind ja bilder-sequenzen ) als einzelbild ab, colorierst diese dann deinen wünschen entsprechend um und setzt die einzelbilder danach wieder mit dem gif prog zusammen.

was es an gif progs so gibt, kA. im mom fällt mir das "gif construction kit" ein, weiß aber nicht, ob das damit funzt (beim extrahieren bin ih mir jedenfalls nicht sicher)


----------

